

Teens in Tech: They’re Here, They’re Young, Get Used To It - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/63410/teens-in-tech-they’re-here-they’re-young-get-used-to-it/

======
akamaka
When I was a teen I absolutely hated "teen-oriented" events, politicians who
talked about involving the "youth", and so on.

Anyone else feel the same way?

~~~
electromagnetic
Agreed, teen-orientated generally meant teen-avoided to me.

------
ax0n
Teens have been in tech for a long time. I'd bet a lot of us here were techy
teens half a lifetime ago. Or less. Or maybe some of us still are.

------
jasonwilk
I'm used to teens in tech, but not used to teens who take Macbook Air payments
in exchange for Tech Crunch articles. _cough_ _cough_ , Daniel Brusilovsky.

~~~
Psyonic
The demand for bribes is one thing... I can get over that. But a teen already
using passive-voice apologies, ala "a line was crossed," now that I can't
abide!

